

Has a Speeding Neutrino Really Overturned Einstein?-Science is ruthless - DjMojoRisin
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111903703604576588662498620624.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
aroberge
Giving a link to an article behind a paywall is not very useful.

~~~
noonespecial
Just put the title in google "Has a Speeding Neutrino Really Overturned
Einstein?" and say you're feeling lucky.

